# Sexy beach 3 plus



## kkchen88 (Feb 7, 2009)

i have sexy beach 3, but sexy beach 3 plus cant detect sexy beach 3, it keep appear sexy beach 3 original is not installed, please help me,thank you.ray:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello, download Revo uninstaller from my sig and remove the game (follow the uninstall step by step from the software)
after you removed all the remaining of the game from the registry, reinstall the game again, and try to install the addon.


----------

